# Tales from the Dark Side - Wood Project



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2022)

When I am not sailing or making chips/sparks etc I like to engage my dark side and use that part of the Force to create things using organic metal.  This particular project is a dresser for a lady and is made out of quarter sawn white oak.  Box jointed corners as are the  drawers.  The legs are 2”x2” and everything is all mortise and tenon (that is wood speak for press fit with a dab of loctite)


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 8, 2022)

Very nice @Brent H


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2022)

Thank you! Much appreciated- I actually used the callipers to set up the jigs for cutting the box joints and drum sanded to +/- 0.005 material thickness - LOL


----------



## phaxtris (Apr 8, 2022)

Pretty sweet


----------



## LenVW (Apr 8, 2022)

Brent,
I like the leg frame design.
Adds a reinforced sturdiness, instead of screwed on legs.


----------



## trlvn (Apr 8, 2022)

Very nice.  I've done small boxes with box joint corners.  How did you cut the joinery on the ends of the top and bottom of the dresser?

What kind of finish is going on?

Craig


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 8, 2022)

Very nice work @Brent H. Good chunk of change in material there!


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2022)

@trlvn - hey Craig, I made up a jig for the table saw and ran a 3/4” dado blade through the material with a spacer.  Like a sled using the mitre slots.  It was tricky balancing 60” x 19” of white oak in the air and making the cuts. 

The owner is popping over tonight for the finish discussion- stain/varnish or just clear coat or ?   

My last project for her we used this Rubio one step - wicked expensive - like $200/litre.  So we are not doing that.  It will be a simpler process. 

@David_R8 - Yes indeed - about $1000 in wood bits. - the drawers are solid maple.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 8, 2022)

@Brent H I was at my local hardwood supplier today. Drooling over some 12/4 walnut. Didn't even ask the price...


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 8, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> @Brent H I was at my local hardwood supplier today. Drooling over some 12/4 walnut. Didn't even ask the price...



The forest around my house is filled with old growth hardwoods (mostly Walnut, black cherry, hickory & ash) I try to harvest the trees for firewood as soon as they die and fall. 

One of the projects on my to do list is a home made log mill. Aging will have to outdoors though.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 8, 2022)

@Susquatch - a couple trees would be amazing.  My cousin has a mill near Innerkip.  I would love to mill a few nice trees and make a few legacy pieces of furniture.  Takes a few years to dry wood without a kiln but it typically turns out nicer.  Doesn’t case harden and less warpage if stacked/stickered correctly.


----------



## Chicken lights (Apr 8, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Susquatch - a couple trees would be amazing.  My cousin has a mill near Innerkip.  I would love to mill a few nice trees and make a few legacy pieces of furniture.  Takes a few years to dry wood without a kiln but it typically turns out nicer.  Doesn’t case harden and less warpage if stacked/stickered correctly.


There’s an Ontario sawmill that actually has a patent on a special sticker design, that promotes better airflow for drying

I haven’t actually worked in a sawmill, but I understand enough of the processes to know it’s very involved. I’d say the average person buying a 2x4 at a lumber yard is akin to the same person  buying steaks at a grocery store with no thought how they arrive there

Most lumber mills have lumber graders/markers to sort their incoming logs, yet on a whole ‘nother level is travelling veneer buyers or white pine buyers

Even junk like bambaguillion has a market if you can find a buyer


----------



## kevin.decelles (Apr 8, 2022)

You the man. Period.  Wood. Metal.  How about cooking?


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 9, 2022)

kevin.decelles said:


> You the man. Period.  Wood. Metal.  How about cooking?



Why do you have to bring cooking into this? Isn't that a different forum based in Italy or France? 

I'm such a bad cook, it has become a family joke. My kids all say I'm the only human being in the world who can't even boil water without burning it.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 9, 2022)

@Susquatch : if that is true, you are one of two I know.  We had a “cook” on the ship that could burn anything, even the air we breathed while we tried to eat was smokey. He made “baking powder surprise” muffins and garlic butter Nanimo Bars - his blood leaking pork chops and his fish stew (complete with heads and bones) eventually got his arse booted.  

@kevin.decelles : my wife says I am “adequate” in the kitchen. I am not sure what she is referring too  -LOL - but we can swap recipes for smoker rubs or sauces or anything you like making


----------



## BMW Rider (Apr 9, 2022)

very nice design and workmanship. It's nice to see others who enjoy working with the organic materials as well as metals for projects.

My own winters project is this TV cabinet.


----------



## Brent H (Apr 9, 2022)

@BMW Rider - YA BABY!!  That’s what we’re talking about!  Very sweet!


----------

